# 그쵸



## slowlikemolasses

그쵸 할때 쵸 무슨 뜻인가요? 신조어에요? 영어로 응답해 주세요. 감사.


----------



## Kasumi Tsuyuiri

그쵸 is a contraction of 그렇지요, which means "isn't it?" (lit. is it so).

The specific process of contraction is 그렇지요 > (by elision of ㅣ) 그렇죠 > (by elision of ㅓ) 글쵸 > (due to the tendency for ㄹ loss before a coronal consonant) 그쵸. In this chain of sound changes, every intermediate form appears in speech (글쵸 is somewhat rare, but it does appear). However, these changes are hardly regular except the first one, -지요 > -죠.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

이경우에 ㅈ자보다는 ㅊ자는 사용하는거 귀여운 말하잖아? 혼란 가능성일 수도 없어요? 영어로 주세요.


----------



## Kasumi Tsuyuiri

In this case, the emergence of ㅊ is required by the sound laws. 그렇지요 is pronounced 그러치요, and 그렇죠 is pronounced 그러쵸, so after the second elision it becomes 글쵸 (> 그쵸).

However, in certain dialects, 그러다 'to do so, to say so' conveys the additional meaning of 그렇다 'to be so' (due to the loss of ㅎ). In those dialects, the process that produced 그쵸 from 그렇다 produces 그죠 instead. Even though most Koreans are not familiar with 그러다 having the meaning of 'to be so', they recognizes 그죠 as a variant of 그쵸.


----------

